
Testing iOS In-App Purchases Makes Your Device Unusable - jeiting
https://medium.com/revenuecat-blog/testing-in-app-purchases-ruins-your-phone-3751665ca5c1
======
jeiting
A cathartic exercise listing all the tiny cuts that make testing iOS IAPs
miserable.

The biggest being with subscriptions, you will have to clear 5-6 login modals
every time you unlock your phone. The only fix is uninstalling the app your
testing, which is usually the app you are working on.

Neglect of the developer experience runs downhill and consumers are the ones
who ultimately suffer. I wish Apple would put some of their massive stockpile
of cash into solving these solvable problems.

